# ergo design



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

first ergo design.








pdf:
View attachment ergo.pdf


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

cool design i might try it


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

cool shape looks like a great shooter


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------

